# Permit or Pomp



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I still have not mastered deciding between the two, regardless of dorsal/anal fin proximity, slopes, and coloration. 

Especially with a juvenile 

I THINK it is a permit?? 

Caught this one today in the Destin harbor, fog was THICK on the way home


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I can see how the dark pectoral fin could lead you to think that.
But on second look the anal and dorsal fins aren't long enough and the body lacks the 'fuller' profile of a permit.
Also your fish lacks the dark yellow anal fin (sometimes orange) with distinctive black tip of a permit.
And the distinctive black 'smudge mark' on the sides just behind the pectoral fin.

Pompano I think...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pompano


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

Pompano


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

That’s a pompano, these are permit. I caught these sound side down towards Navarre


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah... that's a tough one.. the yellow and black fin on Pier's post; I'd have guessed permit. But then again, I still haven't caught a Pompano; I'm a patient man... only been fishing for 50 years! LOL


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pompano for sure. One easy way besides body shape and such is to align the base of the dorsal fin with the anal fin. With a Pompano, the origin of the anal fin is well behind that of the dorsal. On a Permit, the two will almost align. 

permit also have the deep "diamond" shape to the body and elongated dorsal and anal fin spines.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Pompano tastes better too.


----------

